# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تأثیر امتحان نهایی در کنکور 94

## mohsenb

من امسال امتحان نهایی دادم و رشته ریاضی هستم ولی به چند علت دروس فیزیک و ادبیات و هندسه رو خراب کردم.حالا می خوام ببینم چه قدر تأثیر داره می تونم امیدوار باشم که رتبه زیر 100 بیارم با این نمره ها؟می دونم سواله کلیشه ای هست ولی تا وقتی مطمئن نشدم نمی تونم با تمام توانم درس بخونم.
یه سوال دیگه اونم اینه که نمی شه دوباره حداقل یکی از امتحانا رو دوباره تو شهریور امتحان داد؟من شنیدم می شه یکی از درس هایی که خراب کردی رو دوباره امتحان بدی.
حالا نمی دونم الان چرا به فکر این نمره ها افتادم که رو دوره درس خوندن افتادم و خوب دارم می خونم هی هر روز یادم می یاد خراب کردم روحیه ام رو خراب می کنه!!!!

----------


## Sarah Melody

> من امسال امتحان نهایی دادم و رشته ریاضی هستم ولی به چند علت دروس فیزیک و ادبیات و هندسه رو خراب کردم.حالا می خوام ببینم چه قدر تأثیر داره می تونم امیدوار باشم که رتبه زیر 100 بیارم با این نمره ها؟می دونم سواله کلیشه ای هست ولی تا وقتی مطمئن نشدم نمی تونم با تمام توانم درس بخونم.
> یه سوال دیگه اونم اینه که نمی شه دوباره حداقل یکی از امتحانا رو دوباره تو شهریور امتحان داد؟من شنیدم می شه یکی از درس هایی که خراب کردی رو دوباره امتحان بدی.
> حالا نمی دونم الان چرا به فکر این نمره ها افتادم که رو دوره درس خوندن افتادم و خوب دارم می خونم هی هر روز یادم می یاد خراب کردم روحیه ام رو خراب می کنه!!!!


سلام!
امسال اگه تو تاپيكا ديده باشي همه از تاثير زياد معدل شكايت كردن! معدلت چند شد؟
به نظر من كه ميتوني زير ١٠٠ بياري! تاثير معدل همش ٢٥ درصده! ٨٠ درصد خود كنكوره!
رفيق! گذشته ها گذشته! ديگه بهش فكر نكن! رو درست تمركز كن! يعني چي روحيمو خراب ميكنه؟ بشين درس تو بخون ديگه به نمره هاتم فكر نكن! مطمعن باش كنكورت خيلي مهم تر از اين نهاييه! نزار بيخودي تمركزت از دست بره! تا چشم بزاري رو هم تابستون گذشته!در مورد دوباره امتحان دادنم به نظرم همين فردا برو از مدرسه ت بپرس! اونا بهتر مي دونن! :-)
موفق باشي داش!

----------


## ThePriNcE

*داداش من یه توصیه بهت میکنم:
اگه تو این انجمن از هرکی بپرسی میگه تاثیر معدل خیلی بده و چه میدونم 1000 تا رتبتو جابجا میکنه و این حرفا.به نظر من با یه مشاور معروف و کار بلد مشورت کنی بهتر که از کسانی بپرسی که در جریان نیستن،چون همین کنکور 93 کسی با معدل 9.80 اینا بوده که رتبه 17 تجربی آورده.شما اگه درصدات تو کنکور یکمی بالا باشه حتی از کسی که معدلش 19.60 شده هم بالاتری*.از ما گفتن بود...

----------


## mohsenb

بابا مدرسه هیچی نمی دونن پرسیدم. باید صبر کنم مسئول دفترداری بیاد.معدلم شونزده و خورده ای شد بیشتر به خاطره همین هندسه و فیزیک بقیه اختصاصی ها رو بد ندادم که تاثیر منفی بذاره.

----------


## Sarah Melody

> بابا مدرسه هیچی نمی دونن پرسیدم. باید صبر کنم مسئول دفترداری بیاد.معدلم شونزده و خورده ای شد بیشتر به خاطره همین هندسه و فیزیک بقیه اختصاصی ها رو بد ندادم که تاثیر منفی بذاره.


آقا به نظر من سعي كن كنكورتو خيلي عالي بدي! درسته كه معدلت صد در صد رتبتو پايين مياره اما نگران نباش بايد سعي كني كنكورو خوب بدي! پارسال رتبه ١٤ كنكور اگه معدلشو كه نوزده و نيم بود تاثير نمي دادن رتبه ش ٨ مي شد!!!! حتي معدل نوزده هم تاثير منفي داره! بدبخت شديم بچه ها! فاتحه مون خونده س!

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> *داداش من یه توصیه بهت میکنم: اگه تو این انجمن از هرکی بپرسی میگه تاثیر معدل خیلی بده و چه میدونم 1000 تا رتبتو جابجا میکنه و این حرفا.به نظر من با یه مشاور معروف و کار بلد مشورت کنی بهتر که از کسانی بپرسی که در جریان نیستن،چون همین کنکور 93 کسی با معدل 9.80 اینا بوده که رتبه 17 تجربی آورده.شما اگه درصدات تو کنکور یکمی بالا باشه حتی از کسی که معدلش 19.60 شده هم بالاتری*.از ما گفتن بود...


  همین کنکور 93 کسی با معدل 9.80 اینا بوده که رتبه 17 تجربی آورده میشه بپرسم منبع این حرفت از کجاست و اگه راست باشه لطفا به اون یه نفر بگو کارنامشو به اختیار خودش تو انجمن بذاره که بچه ها این حرفو باور کنن و استرسشون کم شه  من بی صبرانه منتظر جوابت هستم ؟ مدرک بیار تا باور کنیم معدل 9 شده 17کنکور......اونم با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت *مستقیم * اگه تاثیر مستقیم نبود غیرقابل باور نبود که یکی با 9 بشه 17تجربی ولی با معدل کم فکر نکنم بشه .....

----------


## Azad3h

نمیشه که دوباره امتحان بدی
اگه اینجوریه هرکی نمره ش خراب صد بره امتحان بده
مگه الکیه

حالا هم بیخیال بچسب ب کنکور

----------


## ThePriNcE

> همین کنکور 93 کسی با معدل 9.80 اینا بوده که رتبه 17 تجربی آورده میشه بپرسم منبع این حرفت از کجاست و اگه راست باشه لطفا به اون یه نفر بگو کارنامشو به اختیار خودش تو انجمن بذاره که بچه ها این حرفو باور کنن و استرسشون کم شه  من بی صبرانه منتظر جوابت هستم ؟ مدرک بیار تا باور کنیم معدل 9 شده 17کنکور......اونم با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت *مستقیم * اگه تاثیر مستقیم نبود غیرقابل باور نبود که یکی با 9 بشه 17تجربی ولی با معدل کم فکر نکنم بشه .....


بعله همین 93 بووووووووده
باور ندارید از آقای سلیمانی مشاور همین سایت بپرسید،البته الان بخاطر انتخاب رشته سرشون شلوغه اگه خواستید بهش زنگ بزنید

----------


## mohsenb

رتبه 17 کجا آورده؟
منطقه 1؟می شه پیداش کرد

----------


## Orwell

> بعله همین 93 بووووووووده
> باور ندارید از آقای سلیمانی مشاور همین سایت بپرسید،البته الان بخاطر انتخاب رشته سرشون شلوغه اگه خواستید بهش زنگ بزنید


مطمئنین واقعیت داره ؟

آخه با معدل 10 فک کنم همه درسارو هم 100 بزنی بازم رتبت 17 نمیشه !

----------


## mohsenb

چرا احتمالاً می شه چون کنکور سخت بوده امسال حداقل ریاضیشو مطمئنم اگه واقعاً درصد هات بالا باشه می شه رتبه زیر 100 آورد.

----------


## roshana

> *داداش من یه توصیه بهت میکنم:
> اگه تو این انجمن از هرکی بپرسی میگه تاثیر معدل خیلی بده و چه میدونم 1000 تا رتبتو جابجا میکنه و این حرفا.به نظر من با یه مشاور معروف و کار بلد مشورت کنی بهتر که از کسانی بپرسی که در جریان نیستن،چون همین کنکور 93 کسی با معدل 9.80 اینا بوده که رتبه 17 تجربی آورده.شما اگه درصدات تو کنکور یکمی بالا باشه حتی از کسی که معدلش 19.60 شده هم بالاتری*.از ما گفتن بود...



حالتون خوبه الان ؟!  :Yahoo (114): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من امسال امتحان نهایی دادم و رشته ریاضی هستم ولی به چند علت دروس فیزیک و ادبیات و هندسه رو خراب کردم.حالا می خوام ببینم چه قدر تأثیر داره می تونم امیدوار باشم که رتبه زیر 100 بیارم با این نمره ها؟می دونم سواله کلیشه ای هست ولی تا وقتی مطمئن نشدم نمی تونم با تمام توانم درس بخونم.
> یه سوال دیگه اونم اینه که نمی شه دوباره حداقل یکی از امتحانا رو دوباره تو شهریور امتحان داد؟من شنیدم می شه یکی از درس هایی که خراب کردی رو دوباره امتحان بدی.
> حالا نمی دونم الان چرا به فکر این نمره ها افتادم که رو دوره درس خوندن افتادم و خوب دارم می خونم هی هر روز یادم می یاد خراب کردم روحیه ام رو خراب می کنه!!!!




نه اون وقت دیگه اثر مثبتی نخواهد داشت کلا حذف میشه !!
پسر عمه ی منم همینکارو کرد بدبخت شد....
رتبش از 700 اومد 1140

----------


## mahsa92

> همین کنکور 93 کسی با معدل 9.80 اینا بوده که رتبه 17 تجربی آورده میشه بپرسم منبع این حرفت از کجاست و اگه راست باشه لطفا به اون یه نفر بگو کارنامشو به اختیار خودش تو انجمن بذاره که بچه ها این حرفو باور کنن و استرسشون کم شه  من بی صبرانه منتظر جوابت هستم ؟ مدرک بیار تا باور کنیم معدل 9 شده 17کنکور......اونم با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت *مستقیم * اگه تاثیر مستقیم نبود غیرقابل باور نبود که یکی با 9 بشه 17تجربی ولی با معدل کم فکر نکنم بشه .....


بله اون شخص دوست من بودن اسمشون دانيال بود و من به چشم خودم ديدم رتبه ٢٠٠٠ شون تبديل شد به هفت هزار و البته ديپلمشون رياضي بود نه تجربي و تاثير كمتري هم داشت
فك كنم اگه ديپلم تجربي داشت حدود ١١-١٢هزار ميشد
زيستشم ٧٠زده بود

----------


## mohsenb

> بله اون شخص دوست من بودن اسمشون دانيال بود و من به چشم خودم ديدم رتبه ٢٠٠٠ شون تبديل شد به هفت هزار و البته ديپلمشون رياضي بود نه تجربي و تاثير كمتري هم داشت
> فك كنم اگه ديپلم تجربي داشت حدود ١١-١٢هزار ميشد
> زيستشم ٧٠زده بود


منظورت چیه الان از قسمت دوم که رتبه 2000 شد هفت هزار؟!!!و چه ربطی داره به اون نقله قوله؟!!!!!!

----------


## Orwell

ما اخرش نفهمیدیم با معدل 16 به پزشکی امید داشته باشیم یا نه ؟

درسای عمومیم نمره هام خوبه فقط اختصاصیام بد شدم ( ریاضی 12 فیزیک 13.5 زیست 14.5 شیمی 17 )

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> *داداش من یه توصیه بهت میکنم:
> اگه تو این انجمن از هرکی بپرسی میگه تاثیر معدل خیلی بده و چه میدونم 1000 تا رتبتو جابجا میکنه و این حرفا.به نظر من با یه مشاور معروف و کار بلد مشورت کنی بهتر که از کسانی بپرسی که در جریان نیستن،چون همین کنکور 93 کسی با معدل 9.80 اینا بوده که رتبه 17 تجربی آورده.شما اگه درصدات تو کنکور یکمی بالا باشه حتی از کسی که معدلش 19.60 شده هم بالاتری*.از ما گفتن بود...


جــــــــــــان ؟

با معدل 9:00 ، رتبه 2 رقمی آوردن >؟

عکس کارنامشو بزارید لطفا ! 

خیلی ها تو انجمن هستند هی میگن معدل فلانه و فلانه  :Yahoo (94): 

یکیشون هم کلاسیه خودمه که امسال میخواد تازه کنکور بده ، بعد همش میومد میگفت معدلم 10 بود رتبه هم فلان تا جا به جا کرد  :Yahoo (94): 

از من به شما جماعت که معدلتون خرابه نصیحت !

یک عده فقط میان از معدل بد میگن اینجا که فاتحه انگیزه شماها بخونن  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mohamad.j

اگه ایطوری که شما میگین باشه من با معدل 9 اصن امیدی به پزشکی نداشته باشم کلن ول کنم تو خونه بشینم   :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Azad3h

چه معدل پایین چه معدل بالا در هر صورت باید ب فکر کنکور باشه

----------


## mohsenb

دوستان به نتیجه خاصی نرسیدیم به جز این که برای کنکور بخونیم و امتحان نهایی رو ولش کنیم.البته من خودم شنیدم یه دانش آموز رتبه 800 تجربی آورد با معدل 15 من خودم استدلال کردم اگه کسی با معدل 15 تجربی می تونه 800 بیاره پس قطعاً کسی با معدل 16.5 ریاضی هم می تونه 800 و حتی زیر 100 بیاره.

----------


## Majid-VZ

داداش منم معدلم چندان جالب نیست ولی با شرایطی که دارم هدفم رو مهندسی عمران دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد رو انتخاب کردم که رتبه ی بین 800 تا 1200 رو شامل می‌شه و فقط درصدای درسای عمومی‌ش بین 50 تا 70 هست که می‌شه زد و درصدای اختصاصیش هم 50 درصد هست که میشه بهمون رسید. 
اینا رو گفتم تا به این برسم که اگر میبینی نمیتونی به هدفت برسی.  هدفت ی خورده پایین تر انتخاب کن

----------


## Orwell

> دوستان به نتیجه خاصی نرسیدیم به جز این که برای کنکور بخونیم و امتحان نهایی رو ولش کنیم.البته من خودم *شنیدم* یه دانش آموز رتبه 800 تجربی آورد با معدل 15 من خودم استدلال کردم اگه کسی با معدل 15 تجربی می تونه 800 بیاره پس قطعاً کسی با معدل 16.5 ریاضی هم می تونه 800 و حتی زیر 100 بیاره.


داداش شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن :yahoo (4):

هروقت با چشمات از نزدیک دیدی اعتماد کن به حرف بقیه اعتماد نکن

----------


## عاطفـه

من این سوالو از یکی از دبیر هام پرسیدم و اینجوری گفتن: فکر نکنین حالا که تاثیر معدل زیاد شده بدبخت شدید و نمیشه موفق شد در حقیقت  کسایی که معدل بهتری دارند مثل اینه که
چند تا تست از شما جلو هستن فقط کافیه یه کمی *بیشتر* تلاش کنین تا به راحتی به اونا برسین.

----------


## mohsenb

> داداش شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن :yahoo (4):
> 
> هروقت با چشمات از نزدیک دیدی اعتماد کن به حرف بقیه اعتماد نکن


نه بابا خوده رتبه 800 رفته بود سره کلاس خصوصی دوستم صحبت کرده بود برام تعریف می کرد فقط یه واسطه.



> داداش منم معدلم چندان جالب نیست ولی با شرایطی که  دارم هدفم رو مهندسی عمران دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد رو انتخاب کردم که رتبه ی  بین 800 تا 1200 رو شامل می‌شه و فقط درصدای درسای عمومی‌ش بین 50 تا 70  هست که می‌شه زد و درصدای اختصاصیش هم 50 درصد هست که میشه بهمون رسید. 
> اینا رو گفتم تا به این برسم که اگر میبینی نمیتونی به هدفت برسی.  هدفت ی خورده پایین تر انتخاب کن


مجید جان شما هم خجالت بکش ناامید نباش هر هدفی که می خوای انتخاب کن و به خدا توکل کن.چه معنی داره هدفت رو پایین بیاری؟!!!

----------


## majijo

بچه ها سال 94 تاثیر معرل چند درصده؟

----------


## mohsenb

فعلاً که 25 درصد مستقیمه اگه یه دفعه رئیس سازمان سنجش جوگیر نشه صبح از خواب بیدار شه یه دفعه تصمیم بگیره تأثیرش رو ببره بالا!!!!

----------


## عاطفـه

اما من شنیدم برای کنکور 94 تاثیر معدل بیش تر از 50 ٪ هست البته تو سایت تبیان خوندم اینم لینکش برگزاری اولین کنکور نوین در سال1394

----------


## Orwell

> اما من شنیدم برای کنکور 94 تاثیر معدل بیش تر از 50 ٪ هست البته تو سایت تبیان خوندم اینم لینکش برگزاری اولین کنکور نوین در سال1394


امکان نداره یدفه 2 برابر بشه

اگرم بشه من نوعی دیگه کلا دور درس رو خط میکشم چون میدونم با درس خوندن تو این مملکت دارم به خودم توهین میکنم !

----------


## Majid-VZ

> مجید جان شما هم خجالت بکش ناامید نباش هر هدفی که می خوای انتخاب کن و به خدا توکل کن.چه معنی داره هدفت رو پایین بیاری؟!!!


محسن جان این انتخاب از سر ناامیدی نبود فقط هدفم رو صادقانه و واقع گرایانه تر انتخاب کردم البته اینو هم بگم درسته دانشگاه تهران و شریف عالی هستند ولی هدفم از انتخاب دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد علاقم به آقا امام رضا بود و تو مشهد آشنا و فامیل هم دارم :-)

----------


## عاطفـه

> امکان نداره یدفه 2 برابر بشه
> 
> اگرم بشه من نوعی دیگه کلا دور درس رو خط میکشم چون میدونم با درس خوندن تو این مملکت دارم به خودم توهین میکنم !


والا لینکشو که گذاشتم من خودم وقتی این خبرو شنیدم انگار اب یخ ریختن رو سرم و چون سایت معتبری هست فکر نمیکنم اشتباه باشه

----------


## Orwell

> والا لینکشو که گذاشتم من خودم وقتی این خبرو شنیدم انگار اب یخ ریختن رو سرم و چون سایت معتبری هست فکر نمیکنم اشتباه باشه


نگران نباشین

خیلی خیلی بعید میدونم این اتفاق بیفته

امسال خیلی زیادش کنن 30 یا 35 میکنن

----------


## Majid-VZ

این خبر درباره ی تاثیر معدل جدیدتره 
http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/4501776/%D...A7%D8%A8%D8%AF

----------


## mohamad.j

> این خبر درباره ی تاثیر معدل جدیدتره 
> سال93 عمر کنکور به پایان میرسد/ از سال 94 سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش افزایش می یابد


این که بالاش تاریخ گذاشته مال 16 مرداد پارساله

----------


## Mohammad. N

> اما من شنیدم برای کنکور 94 تاثیر معدل بیش تر از 50 ٪ هست البته تو سایت تبیان خوندم اینم لینکش برگزاری اولین کنکور نوین در سال1394


من هیچ جای این پیام ندیدم گفته باشه معدل تاثیرش میشه 50%!!!!!!!

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> مطمئنین واقعیت داره ؟
> 
> آخه با معدل 10 فک کنم همه درسارو هم 100 بزنی بازم رتبت 17 نمیشه !


یه راز بهت میگم حواست باشه ... تو حتی اگه معدلت هم 5 باشه وقتی یک درسی رو 100 میزنی تاثیر معدلت میشه زیر 5 درصد ...

----------


## mohsenb

نه بابا عمراً دوبرابر بشه اگه دوبرابر بشه صدای همه در میاد کمترش می کنن فوقش30 یا 35 اگه بخوان زیادش کنن.
تویه اون لینک هم ندیدم جایی نوشته باشه امسال 50 درصد می شه؟!!!

----------


## Omid reza

> همین کنکور 93 کسی با معدل 9.80 اینا بوده که رتبه 17 تجربی آورده میشه بپرسم منبع این حرفت از کجاست و اگه راست باشه لطفا به اون یه نفر بگو کارنامشو به اختیار خودش تو انجمن بذاره که بچه ها این حرفو باور کنن و استرسشون کم شه  من بی صبرانه منتظر جوابت هستم ؟ مدرک بیار تا باور کنیم معدل 9 شده 17کنکور......اونم با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت *مستقیم * اگه تاثیر مستقیم نبود غیرقابل باور نبود که یکی با 9 بشه 17تجربی ولی با معدل کم فکر نکنم بشه .....


بازم خوبه يه نفر ادم منطقي اينجا پيدا شد!!!!
من كه خودم هر وقت اينجا پرسشي رو مطرح كردم نه تنها جواب نگرفتم بلكه بيشتر گيج شدم!!!!!!!
دوستاني كه اطلاعات كافي ندارن خواهشا بقيه رو گيج تر نكنن

----------


## Mohammad. N

دوستان میدونم با تلاش میشه معدل و جبران کرد ولی من تصمیم گرفتم واسه اینکه معدلم خراب نشه دیپلم دوم بگیرم و با اون دیپلم در کنکور شرکت کنم( رتبه زیر 100 میخوام ولی معدلم 16/83)
این تنها راهی هس که میشه اثر معدل رو یه جورایی جبران کرد!!

----------


## mohsenb

> دوستان میدونم با تلاش میشه معدل و جبران کرد ولی من تصمیم گرفتم واسه اینکه معدلم خراب نشه دیپلم دوم بگیرم و با اون دیپلم در کنکور شرکت کنم( رتبه زیر 100 میخوام ولی معدلم 16/83)
> این تنها راهی هس که میشه اثر معدل رو یه جورایی جبران کرد!!


یعنی می خوای تو یه رشته دیگه دوباره امتحان نهایی بدی؟
بعضی از شماها هم تا ما رو سکته ندید ول نمی کنید ها!!!! :Yahoo (20): آخه کجای اون لینک نوشته بود 50 درصد؟!!! یه سکته ناقص زدم یه لحظه!

----------


## BackStreetBoys

یک سوال !

شندیه بودم تاثیر سوابق فقط برای دانشگاه دولتی اعمال میشه .

مثلا اگه بخوایم بریم پزشکی آزاد بازم سابقه دخیله ؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

> یعنی می خوای تو یه رشته دیگه دوباره امتحان نهایی بدی؟
> بعضی از شماها هم تا ما رو سکته ندید ول نمی کنید ها!!!!آخه کجای اون لینک نوشته بود 50 درصد؟!!! یه سکته ناقص زدم یه لحظه!


من دقیق نشستم برسی کردم من باید درصدام تو کنکور در حد یه 2 رقمی باشه تا رتبم بشه 400-500، خب من تلاشم واسه 2 رقمی هس ولی همون رتبه هم میخوام نه رتبه 500

----------


## آسنا

سلام
عجببببببببببببب چقدر این تاثیر معدل مخ همه رو کارگرفته :Yahoo (20): 
والا موقع ما اولین باری بود که تاثیر دادن اونم با شرط تاثیرمثبت خیلی خوب بود
زیاد به معدل اهمیت ندید چون با ناراحتی چیزی درست نمیشه سعی کنین حواستون جمع درس خوندن برای کنکور باشه همییییییییین
یا علی

----------

